
“I received a free or discounted product in return for an honest review” - edward
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/44006.html
======
_nalply
The positive reviews are worthless. Study the negative or mixed reviews
instead. They are much rarer but they seem to tell the truth, especially if
they explain shortcomings in a detailed and reasonable way.

